# what moss do I have?



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

hi,
i just picked up moss from my lfs and was wondering what type is it.

heres some pics, sorry for crappy pictures.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like it is covered in cyanobacteria. Might be Singapore Moss, BUT the bad pics do not help with an ID. Here's the best site for moss ID I know of.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> Looks like it is covered in cyanobacteria. Might be Singapore Moss, BUT the bad pics do not help with an ID. Here's the best site for moss ID I know of.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


really?? what should i do about the cyano bacteria? Right now i just have it in a seperate bucket, and i added some rid ich into it and some polyguard to make sure nothing gets into my tank. Also there is no lighting in my bucket, would that be the right step to take?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can probably rinse it off under room/tank temperature tap water. Put it back in tank water in a bucket (and repeat over several days untill no signs of slime algae/cyanobacteria re-appear).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

